# Cute neighbor smiled and waved at me, and her friends complimented me!



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I was walking my dog down the street and I turned a corner and there was a bunch of guys sitting around with their bikes and skateboards, and then I noticed that one of my female neighbors was with them, and she looked right at me, and she smiled and waved almost like she knew me and was exited to see me. Then one of the guys said "wow dude that's a badass dog" (I have a rottweiler). I was really surprised at the reception I got, because I have never talked to her and every time I see her I could swear that she was giving me dirty looks.


----------



## Samuel123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to break it to you bro but I think they're ****ing with you :/ I suggest you ignore them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm, don't take it too much to heart.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Samuel123 said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you bro but I think they're ****ing with you :/ I suggest you ignore them.


LOL, trust me people don't **** with me!


----------



## TellMeMore (May 8, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I was walking my dog down the street and I turned a corner and there was a bunch of guys sitting around with their bikes and skateboards, and then I noticed that one of my female neighbors was with them, and she looked right at me, and she smiled and waved almost like she knew me and was exited to see me. Then one of the guys said "wow dude that's a badass dog" (I have a rottweiler). I was really surprised at the reception I got, because I have never talked to her and every time I see her I could swear that she was giving me dirty looks.


Dude I don't know you that well, but they are totally trying to make fun of you. That comment "wow dude that's a badass dog" is pretty much the tell tale sign that they are ****ing with you. See she must of have mentioned, there goes my quiet creepy neighboor so she mentioned that to them and they thought it would have been funny to **** with you like that.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Samuel123 said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you bro but I think they're ****ing with you :/ I suggest you ignore them.


This kind of attitude is what kept me from talking to people for six years. I don't think they're ****ing with him. He'd know if they were.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

TellMeMore said:


> Dude I don't know you that well, but they are totally trying to make fun of you. That comment "wow dude that's a badass dog" is pretty much the tell tale sign that they are ****ing with you. See she must of have mentioned, there goes my quiet creepy neighboor so she mentioned that to them and they thought it would have been funny to **** with you like that.


He has a rottweiler! Those dogs are badass. Why would he be ****ing with him for stating the obvious? If he had a poodle or some wimpy dog then maybe theyd be ****ing with him but I'm 99% sure they aren't.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TellMeMore said:


> Dude I don't know you that well, but they are totally trying to make fun of you. That comment "wow dude that's a badass dog" is pretty much the tell tale sign that they are ****ing with you. See she must of have mentioned, there goes my quiet creepy neighboor so she mentioned that to them and they thought it would have been funny to **** with you like that.


Everyone tells me I have a badass dog, he is a 138 pound german rottweiler with a brick head,(my dog was bred from this German import)http://http://www.redwoodkrest.com/rottweilers/males/andro/index.html and they didn't see me coming so there was no time for them to make snide comments about me before I came up to them, I just turned a corner and they were right there in front of me on the other side of a wall. 
Besides this is supposed to be the triumphs section not the "lets piss on this guy's parade" section. Nice avatar BTW.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Why exactly do people think they were ****ing with you? How do you back up such claims? It seems to me they were just friendly. But I guess it's in the tone in which they spoke. And nobody here can judge that but the topic starter.


----------



## marnakin (May 11, 2012)

Good for you. Now get yourself in those suga walla, pusseh.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

It seems more likely that they were genuine, imo. From how you described the girl's reaction. It takes a truly rare spite in a young girl to feign that kind of a reaction. More likely, she would have ignored him or given him a dirty look if she wasn't happy to see him. Also, as for the guy's comment, it goes without saying that there is an unspoken level of respect for people with enormous, fearsome dogs at their side, so it seems more likely to be genuine.


----------



## TellMeMore (May 8, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Everyone tells me I have a badass dog, he is a 138 pound german rottweiler with a brick head,(my dog was bred from this German import)http://http://www.redwoodkrest.com/rottweilers/males/andro/index.html and they didn't see me coming so there was no time for them to make snide comments about me before I came up to them, I just turned a corner and they were right there in front of me on the other side of a wall.
> Besides this is supposed to be the triumphs section not the "lets piss on this guy's parade" section. Nice avatar BTW.


I wasn't trying to ruin your parade is just that i thought that kind of complement was not needed for trying to state the obvious. Maybe am wrong, who knows . I was just trying to give you my opinion, sorry if i ruined your parade. But good luck man, if they were genuinely trying to actually be friendly with you then thats fukkin great man. Oh yea i know i like the avatar too, its a small rottweiler with my best friend. Trust me my number one dog would be a rottweiler too but I would have taken a comment like that badly if it was a girl i never talked too and there she was with some skater kids that she was hanging out with and waving at me.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I can tell by the tone and expressions on their face. Since this thread lacks that, I can't give you an honest opinion or any opinion for that matter. :/


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

this is a good thing. and i mean, so what if they were messing around. that's still friendly. although i doubt they were. i think it was a classic, generic, nice exchange. and you have every right to be happy about that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> I can tell by the tone and expressions on their face. Since this thread lacks that, I can't give you an honest opinion or any opinion for that matter. :/


It was genuine I can tell. I wasn't asking if it was genuine, a couple of cynics decided they would bring that up and derail the thread.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Really hate it when people come into these positive threads to rain on everyone's parade.

I'm going to get a bunch of heat for this, but honestly... can't people here be freakin happy for others instead of putting them down in a sense to make them go back to miserable like the rest of the crowd here?? FOR ONCE??

Good grief...

I understand we all got things to deal with here, and I understand the frustrations it can create, but geez... envy isn't going to get you anywhere...


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

That's cool.  It's possible that her "dirty looks" are just neutral looks that you interpret as negative looks.

Haha I have no idea how people can interpret that as messing with you. It makes so little sense that I wonder if people just join this site to troll people with low self-esteem or something.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

Samuel123 said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you bro but I think they're ****ing with you :/ I suggest you ignore them.


Ignore this comment, that's good stuff man. It happens from time to time and breaks that idea that everyone's out there to judge you.

As SAers I think we tend to get a perspective on people and label everyone as someone really judgemental who's out there to notice your flaws, truth being there's a bunch of scumbags out there but theres also a lot of nice open people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> Really hate it when people come into these positive threads to rain on everyone's parade.
> 
> I'm going to get a bunch of heat for this, but honestly... can't people here be freakin happy for others instead of putting them down in a sense to make them go back to miserable like the rest of the crowd here?? FOR ONCE??
> 
> ...


Thank you for this  The envy and jealousy on this site is really irritating.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Samuel, are you a troll?

_This is a support site. I think it's unnecessary to ruin someone's day, just because you can.

So what if they were making fun of him, or not? At least he felt good enough to post this thread! That says something. 
_


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

you look normal in your pic. don't see why she
would look dirty to you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

forex said:


> you look normal in your pic. don't see why she
> would look dirty to you.


Maybe she was having a bad day?

I just looked at your pic, and you look facially like Trent Reznor, and are ripped. You could be getting hot babes everywhere you went. It's your lack of confidence that is stopping you.

Either way, I doubt they would make fun of you. You look like anybody who made fun of you would be eating a fist sandwich.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Maybe she was having a bad day?
> 
> I just looked at your pic, and you look facially like Trent Reznor, and are ripped. You could be getting hot babes everywhere you went. It's your lack of confidence that is stopping you.
> 
> Either way, I doubt they would make fun of you. You look like anybody who made fun of you would be eating a fist sandwich.


Looks are one thing but attitude is another. If you lack personality and attitude, anyone can make fun of you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Tyler Bro said:


> Looks are one thing but attitude is another. If you lack personality and attitude, anyone can make fun of you.


And then there is the alternative, that they are just a-holes.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Sometimes people just make conversation with other people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

rubyruby said:


> Sometimes people just make conversation with other people.


:lol Sometimes the simplest answer is the most likely one.


----------



## wanderinginwonderland (Sep 8, 2011)

They aren’t trying to **** with him that dog dead is badass that would be my exact reaction to, and you look like a pretty tough guy so seeing you with that dog I think if anything they would be a little intimidated/surprised. Also that girl smiling and saying hi definitely sounds like a good thing try to keep a good rapport going and maybe she might start liking you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

darkloveaffair said:


> Also that girl smiling and saying hi definitely sounds like a good thing try to keep a good rapport going and maybe she might start liking you.


Nah man, she's a little young. Besides I have another girl I have a crush on right now but being unable to work up the courage to ask her out is getting frustrating.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

JenN2791 said:


> can't people here be freakin happy for others instead of putting them down in a sense to make them go back to miserable like the rest of the crowd here?? FOR ONCE??
> 
> Good grief...


I agree. A lot of people who are unhappy become bad people. They think their pain and suffering gives them a right to be dicks to other people. They probably think to themselves well **** my life I have enough to deal with why should I worry about being nice to other people? Well that's a bull**** way to think.


----------



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Bro don't Listen to the negativity do u know how much unwanted attention girls get on a regular basis? Anytime one wants your attention its a good sign.. i challenge u to hold a conversation with her

Do it do it do it


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Feels good when people smile and acknowledge you. Some people think they don't deserve kindness like this and decide that they are being messed with. I would just take it for what it is: a smile, a wave, and a compliment. Sounds like you do have one badass beast of a dog there too! (I just have a 40 pound mutt, lol)


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

German rottweiler... fuaaaaaaark that is a bad *** dog. I would have said the same thing to a stranger walking a dog like that. Honestly. SA and all.


----------



## 17Racer (Jan 30, 2012)

Well at least she acknowledged you. I don't interact with my neighbors and have no desire to.


----------

